# Caesar Creek Lake Fishing



## Jcubed (Oct 2, 2011)

I recently fished Caesars Creek Lake. I have gone a total of three times and haven't caught a single fish, and I haven't even had a bite. As far as I know I'm doing all the right things. I have been fishing all along the shore lines in the coves, fishing heavy cover with jigs and crank baits, but to no avail. Any tips/suggestions? I'm a college student who recently picked up fishing, and I enjoy it a lot. I was just wondering if there might be something I'm doing incorrectly. I asked a couple guys there, and they said the bass population is thin, so that could be my problem. Any help is appreciated


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

Go and read my post. I don't have any on Bass but have a lot on saugeyes and crappies. Maybe you should try for crappies until you learn a lot more. There are a lot of bass there and right now they are mostly shallow chasing the shad that have moved back into the coves. I hope you have a boat as it will make fishing a lot better.


----------



## Jcubed (Oct 2, 2011)

Okay. Thanks for the help. Being a college student I do not have a boat, but I do realize fishing from one is a lot easier.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Caesar's Creek is a very, very tough lake to fish. My Dad runs a Tuesday Night club tournament on Caesars, and the man hours to fish ratio is just staggering. I know quite a few very, very good fishermen who regularly blank there.

On the front page of www.tuesdaynighttournament.com, there's a link to a report describing the catch rates of the TNT tournaments.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I more often than not get skunked there, but have had some good days catching white bass and drum. It's rare that I run into anyone who has had great luck and a full stringer.

I keep going just because I like being out on the water. Catching fish is a bonus.


----------



## reckmanmd (Jun 1, 2010)

Went out there last week and caught some decent LM using a topwater walking bait(luckycraft sammie) and was fishing at the lower end of the lake. Fish are really shallow this time of the year.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Coonhound said:


> Caesar's Creek is a very, very tough lake to fish. My Dad runs a Tuesday Night club tournament on Caesars, and *the man hours to fish ratio is just staggering.* I know quite a few very, very good fishermen who regularly blank there.
> 
> On the front page of www.tuesdaynighttournament.com, there's a link to a report describing the catch rates of the TNT tournaments.


WOW! *You're right!*


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

The championship last weekend is a good example. The 23 top boats fished, 2 men per boat, and 11 fish were brought to the scales.

23x2=46 men.

46 men fished for 8 hours.

46*8=368 man hours spent on the water.

368 man hours divided by 11 15" keepers brought in equals 33.45 man hours *PER FISH*. And these were the guys who were consistent at finding fish ALL SUMMER on that lake.

So i read most Caesar's Creek fishing reports where someone talks about killing the LM with some serious skepticism. LOL


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Fished Caesar Creek sat. We caught 9 saugey, none over 14 inches. We have released over 40 this year. Looks good for next year!! CC is a tough lake to fish, most pressure per acre of any lake in SW Ohio. I mostly troll and this year was one of my best on crappie. I have also sat and watched TC pull in slab crappie one after another!!:T:T:T


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

The other day when I was fishing C C when we returned to the Wellman ramp to leave there was a 4 or 5 lb bass in the shallow water next to the boat dock. It looked like a small mouth as best we could tell and we didn't bother him. I know that there are a lot of nice bass there but the clear water makes it tough on getting to them and they are mostly shallow now.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

When the water is clear just need some wind and a A.C.Shiner Double Buckshot model.Bass nail it this time of year.


Roscoe


----------

